# Surrogacy - New here



## Mashallah (Jun 15, 2013)

We are an American couple living in Europe looking to do surrogacy in Europe.  We have an American friend who will be our surrogate (altruistic.) She will travel to Europe for the transfer.  Now we need to find the right clinic for us.  We can use our own eggs and sperm or a donor egg and sperm.  Any suggestions for a good clinic?  Thanks.


----------

